# Oil Change



## jeebus (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi I was wondering if anyone had pics on how to change the oil and replace the filter on my 06 2.5 litre Xtrail


----------



## melimar97 (Jan 8, 2012)

jeebus said:


> Hi I was wondering if anyone had pics on how to change the oil and replace the filter on my 06 2.5 litre Xtrail


I don't think you really need pictures and a full description. If you've never changed the oil before, then it'll take a bit of investigation and reading. Drain plug is easy to get to, as it should be on the right side of the XTrail, underneath and inboard from the front passenger wheel. If I'm not mistaken, there's a plastic flap (held by one or two screws) behind the front passenger wheel and near the bottom of the plastic wheel well that gets you access to the oil filter. You'll need to crank the steering wheel all the way to the left or right (not really sure since I'm taking delivery of my used XTrail this coming week, but I had an '05 up until 2009) in order to gain access to the service flap and oil filter.

Block (chock) off the wheels, emergency brake on, and on a flat surface, and you're good to go. If you haven't purchased an oil filter yet, stop by a Nissan dealer and pick up a spare washer for the drain plug (just in case).

I also recall that the owner's manual does not mention or show where or how to do an oil change. Discovery is also a great catharsis - kind of like Eureka!!! 

Good luck....


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just make sure that you don't drain the transmission fluid instead. Many folks have made that expensive mistake. Like Melimar said, do some reading and get more familiar with your car.


----------



## melimar97 (Jan 8, 2012)

melimar97 said:


> I also recall that the owner's manual does not mention or show where or how to do an oil change. Discovery is also a great catharsis - kind of like Eureka!!!
> 
> Good luck....


I stand corrected. it's in the Owner's manual (downloaded) in Section 8 (Maintenance and do-it-yourself), pages 8-11 and 8-12. Follow the instructions, and look for the service flap behind the RH passenger wheel (like I mentioned earlier). FRAM PH7317 will work (not everyone is a fan of Fram tho) for the NISSAN Sentra 2006 (SE-R) 4cyl 2.5L F/inj. (16V) DOHC QR25DE.

If you search for an equivalent oil filter for the 2005-06 XTrail (in Canada) you'll also see PH6607 listed for;
2005-2006: LE; 4Cyl 2.5L GAS, FI, Naturally Aspirated, QR25DE
2005-2006: SE; 4Cyl 2.5L GAS, FI, Naturally Aspirated, QR25DE
2005-2006: XE; 4Cyl 2.5L GAS, FI, Naturally Aspirated, QR25DE 

Either way you should be OK with the oil filters listed. 

If anyone else has other comments, would greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## melimar97 (Jan 8, 2012)

*FYI - Oil filter reference (pic/link)*

Here's a "picture" to allay any confusion about the type of oil filter to use with the 2.5litre XTrail engine;

Photo Gallery


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's been too many negative comments about Fram oil filters; the filter element, for one, has a tendency to collapse and break apart. IMO, use a Nissan OEM filter. I've used Purolator filters for many years with great success. The Mobil-1 filter is another good one. Here's a web site that gives opinions and recommendations:

Opinions and Recommendations - Oil Filters Revealed - MiniMopar Resources


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Fellow X-Trailers, The owner's manual for my 2007/8 t30, 2.5 petrol, indicates 15w-50 SL/CF engine oil. I like using synthetic, but this viscosity is recommended by most reputable producers, e.g Shell, for high-performance motorcycles only. No mention of cars. Can anyone tell me if "motorbike" oil could damage my engine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The engine in your car is a QR25DE that's also used in several model lines such as the Altima. The FSM for the Altima 2007 - 2008 calls for a 5W-30 (api service sm) motor oil. I'm surprised that the owner's manual calls for a 15W-50 oil which is a much higher viscosity oil. Motorcycles, in particular high performance, do require the higher viscosity oil because they run hotter then the average liquid cooled car engines. Since your car is fairly new, the engine clearances are fairly tight so using the high viscosity oil can possibly cause lubrication problems.

I've had several Altimas with the QR25DE engine and have used synthetic Mobil-1 5W-30 for years with no problems. Mobil-1 5W-30 synthetic motor oil meets or exceeds the requirements of:

API SN, SM, SL, SJ
ILSAC GF-5


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Rogoman, Many thanks. Summer here in Rio is very hot, but I take your point about water- as opposed to air-cooled engines. We can't get Mobil here, so I'll probably carry on using Shell Ultra, as with the last 4 cars.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Brian
Geez that is a new one. I am going to check my manual. Seems to me the alternate for warmer climates was 10w40. I think that is what is used in Australia.
Yup my owners manual recommends 5w-30 as the preferred oil viscosity and also lists 10w30 and 10w40 as acceptable. Of course my manual is for Canadian models. What are the recommendations in a Brazilian manual? 
Thanks to Rogoman for his Mobil 1 recommendation. I switched to it a few years ago. I now go 8,000 to 10,000 kms between changes as opposed to the 6,000 kms with regular oil. So basically now do 2 oil changes a year. One in April and one late October. Engine runs great!


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi MIKE, 

Thanks for your reply. My manual in Portuguese (Brazilian flavour) recommends "Genuine Parts NISSAN Motor Oil GASOLINE 15W-50 SL / CF", the expensive grade usually recommended for high-performance motorcycles. I'll check that my engine is not a Ducati !!! I've decided to order Shell Helix Ultra 5W-40, 100% synthetic, which I've used in my last 4 vehicles, and, like you, changing only every 10,000. As the revs average only 1,500 - 2,000, probably olive oil, provided it's ultravirgin, would be OK !!! 

Speaking of liquids, I've noticed that the automatic fluid, when cold, is well above the cold mark, and has been since I had half drained out and then topped up with new fluid a year ago. As I have no idea if the excessive level has consequences, I'm thinking of trying to siphon out the excess via the dipstick tube using a hose with a bulbous section, designed for siphoning fuel without having to suck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer about special Brazilian oil. Re trans fluid level, probably best not to overfill. I have two dollar store clear plastic turkey basters that I have added some thin clear plastic tubing to the ends. One I use for oil, and the other transmission fluid (also good for the power steering). They fit down the oil level and transmission level tubes and allow me to take out any overfill.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

GX-Trailer said:


> Speaking of liquids, I've noticed that the automatic fluid, when cold, is well above the cold mark, and has been since I had half drained out and then topped up with new fluid a year ago. As I have no idea if the excessive level has consequences, I'm thinking of trying to siphon out the excess via the dipstick tube using a hose with a bulbous section, designed for siphoning fuel without having to suck.


Grossly overfilling an automatic transmission (A/T) causes the fluid to foam, leading to erratic gear shifting, oil starvation and transmission damage.

Always check fluid levels on an A/T after it's fully warmed up and while idling. Checking it cold and not running is incorrect; leading to false levels.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

If you want to put motorcycle oil in it ,make sure it has the energy conserving seal. Most of motorcycles have wet clutches and can t be filled with gas car oils. Your engine needs a energy conserving oil.

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i started using a high mileage synthetic oil 10/40. ...Quaker State Defy Higher Mileage Motor Oil for 5 liters is currently about $33 at canadian tire or a walmart, but i bought mine on sale for $27 before tax last november. Semi synthetic and full synthetic was generally more expensive oils to purchase but surprisingly they seem to be affordable lately . Here is some info for anybody curious about switching to a High Mileage motor oil...Should You Use High-Mileage Oil in Your Car? » AutoGuide.com News


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Were you having oil leaks or burning oil? Also curious why the thicker formulation, especially for winter. Unless you are in Brazil, Mexico or Australia, I would stick with 5w-30 which is what the Canadian owner's manual recommends. Don't they sell high mileage formulations in 5w-30?
I am sticking with Mobil 1 5w-30 for mine. I am at 181,000 kms with no leaks and not burning oil. Its even good for cold morning starts-- good thing its going down to -24 C tonight.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

yes i thought about it and it was actually 5W-20 high mileage i bought . And yes i did notice a few small oil spots wherever i parked the Xtrail....after i started using the new high mileage oil no more oil leaks.  ... i need to check my oil change date sticker...might only be only 3000 klms since last change, but warmer weather coming next week, i might crawl underneath and change the oil/filter and inspect tighten just to maintain. I love this little rig, wish i bought it back when near new..but i had boughten my 04 Civic new and that was a fairly problem free /cheap to run little car that i clung to it for 12 years /125,000 klms.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

One of the great things about the X trail is you can crawl under it and change the oil without having to jack it up. Still lifting it a bit from the front will get more old oil out. Do you know where it was leaking? 
5w20 and 5w30 are pretty close, with the latter giving you better higher temp protection. Seeing its what is called for in the manual, its
what I stick with.
PS its not on the topic of oil, but RockAuto has a clearance on now for Fram cabin and air filters for the X trail. With delivery included you can get both for 20 bucks vs a combined cost of over 40 + tax at Canadian Tire for the same ones. I change them every spring.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

it was warm enuff outside yesterday afternoon for me to crawl under my Xtrail and change the engine oil and filter. Boy was it dirty looking....i lost the oil change sticker from when i last changed it myself ( about early August 2016) so i just said the heck with it, it is dirty, change it. I put in 5-w30 Synthetic (i did buy the correct fluid after all! ) ..took it for a few blocks and the vehicle runs nice and smooth. If any canadians reading this care to know, i had bought a oil filter wrench at canadian tire last Fall for about $14. It looks like a pair of long pliers except the gripping part is like a crab claw that widens to fit on the oil filter. The first oil change i did on it last year, i went thru 3 diff oil filter removal tools that would either not give me grip to turn or had clearance to attach it on. Finally i had to use the old messy ''drive an old screwdriver thru the filter and pray it turns'' method. This new claw grip tool was perfect...no need to lift my Xtrail or remove the inner passenger side tire or plastic wheel well cover. https://dccf75d8gej24.cloudfront.ne...E4DA75A-BCA5-4126-A5DD-104B9EA7A287-large.jpg <<< copy and paste this in Google ...or just click it to view the tool.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I have this piece junk http://floorjacked.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/tekton-oil-filter-wrench-300x283.jpg

Then i got tired of it and bought this one http://www.9circleint.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/9CL-61169-300x300.jpg much better on my cars and motorcycle

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

lol....yup, that top Tekton filter wrench are junk! slip slip slip Arghhhhh!.....i like the new one you bought....do they work good?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Do you see me smiling?  
It does a great job.

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I got one of these non adjustable ones that fit the filter cap and snaps onto a ratchet. Link is for picture only -- I don't remember the exact model number I have.

Fram Metal FM102 Oil Filter Cap Wrench | Canadian Tire

But usually I just undo it by hand. One of the benefits of doing it yourself is not over tightening the filter!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i too have also owned these plastic and metal oil filter cap tools but i found they slid too much and not enough grip to turn, even with little tricks to get grip and wiping the old filter of old grime off. But hey, whatever works for the situation! I like the oil wrench pliers as they do a perfect and easy job in my case. And i can use it as a backup plan to unscrew the lids off of a stuck mayonaise jar or under the sink pipes...


----------

